
'Cyborg' bacteria deliver green fuel source from sunlight - jonbaer
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-40975719
======
ColinWright
Discussion of the story is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15071094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15071094)

Personally I prefer the article linked here, but it doesn't make sense to
split the discussion.

